
The Crypto Anarchist Manifesto - vinnyglennon
https://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/crypto-anarchy.html
======
quickthrower2
Worth adding the date to the title, it is 1992.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Too late to edit it, very good point

------
1996
It may already be already here, slowly gaining ground.

Some companies only accept crypto. It is both a statement and practical.

------
quickthrower2
Anyone know the significance of "Higher Power: 2^756839"

~~~
Rebelgecko
I think think when this was written, that number-1 was the largest known
mersenne prime (which are the prime numbers that can be written as 2^something
- 1). Some more context on this particular prime here:
[https://primes.utm.edu/notes/756839.html](https://primes.utm.edu/notes/756839.html)

